# Lyft Line



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

Does Lyft pay LyftLine as one ride, or do they pay out a % of each link in the chain?


----------



## CCW (Dec 25, 2015)

Lyft counts each group of PAX as one ride. If you picked up two groups of PAX, then you gave 2 rides.

When you drop each group of PAX, the Lyft app would show u the exact the same amount of fair each time. But you only get paid for one.
If you drop John off, you see a $10, and rate John 5*, then you drop Amy off, you see another $10, and you rate Amy 5*.

On the email daily pay stmt, you will only see one $10. This $10 is the sum of fair for the rides you gave to John and Amy. When I first saw it on Lyft app
, I was like omfg Lyft Line is GREAT. But next day, I was like WTF this is shit.

So, Lyft Line pay all the LINE rides (in the same chain)as one ride on the daily pay stmt. Not a % of each line in the chain.


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

Lyft Line isn't as discounted as Uber's in most cities from what I see. So that's a plus.

They really ream you on the Prime Times though, then it really saves PAX a lot of money and the driver makes a lot less. Of course that's when cheapskates used to paying 1984 NYC taxi rates will take Line.

Unless you need that 90% acceptance rate, cancel them.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

MiddleClassedOut said:


> Lyft Line isn't as discounted as Uber's in most cities from what I see.
> 
> They really ream you on the Prime Times though, then it really saves PAX a lot of money and the driver makes a lot less. Of course that's when cheapskates used to paying 1984 NYC taxi rates will take Line.


Lyft is starting to discount the LLs in many cities. It has stated, without mentioning any names, that this is due to U-Pool.

1984 cab rates? You ARE being generous. It is more like 1979 cab rates on U-Pool and soon to be on LL everywhere.

In my market, it shows the LL or regular Lyft as it offers you the trip. I simply do not accept the LLs. U-Pool is the same. I do expect that , at some point, both Uber and Lyft will stop showing you what it is as it offers it to you, as both TNCs know that their cheapie option is unpopular with the drivers. Further, Uber now can not use your acceptance rate against you, but still it can use your cancellation rate against you, so it will make it that if you are not going to run U-Pools, you will have to cancel and they can "Make an Example of You". I would not be surprised at a "Roll of Shame" of de-activated drivers with "high" cancellation rates. As Lyft puts both cancellations and non-acceptance together, it might try to hold the whole thing against you, still. If Judge Chen approves the Uber settlement, I would expect that Lyft would allow its terms to govern its actions, as it has no desire to spend money on lawyers.


----------



## Jonathan B (May 6, 2016)

I just received this in the weekly Lyft News Email.

"*Earn more with Lyft Line in Atlanta:* Effective tomorrow evening, we'll increase your local minimum fare to $5 for all Line rides. Remember: Lyft's entire minimum goes to you after commission, since it doesn't include the Trust & Service fee. "

Interesting.


----------



## CatchyMusicLover (Sep 18, 2015)

The last line is of course a jab at Uber, who includes 'booking fee' with minimum rides.


----------



## JimS (Aug 18, 2015)

The Lyft rep who I spoke with yesterday said you're paid a percentage of every chain, albeit a discounted rate, but you should get paid more than a single trip of the same distance.

Is Prime Time the same as surge? Variable x factor?


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

JimS said:


> The Lyft rep who I spoke with yesterday said you're paid a percentage of every chain, albeit a discounted rate, but you should get paid more than a single trip of the same distance.
> 
> Is Prime Time the same as surge? Variable x factor?


This is completely false. I made another post where I examined some of mine in detail: https://uberpeople.net/threads/lyft-line-rates-discounted-for-drivers-too.79696/ Prime Time is the same as a surge rate, except Lyft computes them by adding a percentage to the normal rate. Ie., 100%=2x surge on Uber. 100% x $5=$10 ($5+5). This makes a 200% surge look cheaper to Pax than Uber, when it's actually a 3x rate (5+ (200% of 5). Sneaky Lyft, sneaky!

In Philadelphia Lyft Line seems to pay 10-25% less to the driver. If it's a Prime Time rate, the discount is larger. So my strategy right now is: accept Lyft Line requests not in Prime Time Zones to maintain my acceptance rate, but cancel on them in Prime Time zones. It's hard sometimes to know if a request is in a Prime Time zone, but at certain very busy times, you can be confident. A cancel means they have to re-request, and often that request will actually increase the Prime Time percentage applied. Always cancel, don't just let it ping through to the next guy. In fact, I've had this happen more than once - passenger cancel and re-requests will almost always result in a higher Prime Time fare due to the new request in the same 1-2 minute time period. I've even had a passenger complain she thought a driver intentionally canceled to get the higher fare. This happens very regularly on Lyft it seems.

Understand that in a busy Prime Time zone, a Lyft Line request will almost always get a 2nd party. You may want to wait to cancel until you get a 2nd party. Cancelling will thus probably result in two re-requests, raising the Prime Time even further.

So take advantage of it  Always cancel on the Lyft Lines in Prime Time zones. This will raise the fare to something close to a normal fare with Prime Time applied.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

Yep..never take Line during bar closing hours. I got matched with 3 pickups. NEVER AGAIN.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

IS there way to opt OUt of lyft line?
Both companies are very sketchy with those cancellation rates because they are hiding it from us and UBEr is not even telling us what is count as canceled ride.
Ionly had to cancel 2 times because rider no show(late). Not sure does it count or not.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

If I could I would. Line rates are going lower in my market starting 6/2.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

@Lyft Line=CHEAPSKATES
I hate cheap people!


----------



## MiddleClassedOut (Jun 11, 2015)

The hilarious part is Lyft tried to promote it saying "more passengers=more tips." Why would you tip if you're so cheap as to take Lyft Line?


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Exactly! Line riders Do Not TIP! Lyft Line users are the cheapest of CHEAP!
They tricked me into accepting one this morning by not advertising it was a Line.....never again. My Line to Glenview this morning didn't even cover my gas.....their is a legal issue as well, as I never passed the Line Test!
Lyft needs to fix their app, and raise the rates.... before they lose all of their drivers!


----------



## Jimmy Bernat (Apr 12, 2016)

I'm not a huge fan of Line but it's a 100 times better then UberPool . I completely ignore UberPool requests 

I won't even touch Pool unless I'm going for a bonus of some sort and need the rides at the end of the week. With Lyft I do PDB every week but I usually can ignore about 10 to 12 rides a week so I usually save those for surge times to try and cherry pick a big ride but sometimes I use them on lyft line or rides more then 8 minutes away which I rarely see anyway 

But every Uber Pool ride I have done has been a nightmare


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

I do lines when I have to and I get a fair amount from tips from line passengers, 1-3 bucks makes it almost worth it. I know that sounds like a line (pun intended) but it's true.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

I don't notice increase tips on Line. If anything it's slightly less than regular Lyft requests. 

Today was the day Lyft lowered the rates of Line in LA. Sorry Lyft but I'm rating Line requests 3 or less because Line requesters are habitual Line requesters and I don't want to take them again.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

When Lyft isn't poppin I turn on Uber but only accept UberX


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

Does lyft complain if we dont accept lyft line requests?? or if we dont accept low rated riders?


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

They don't time you out like Uber does. But who knows? The way Lyft has been copying Uber, maybe it's in the pipeline.


----------



## SuckA (May 4, 2016)

Ubersucksass said:


> Does lyft complain if we dont accept lyft line requests?? or if we dont accept low rated riders?


I remember getting text messages and an occasional generic do-not-reply email after letting a couple Line hails go, I immeaditley unsubscribed from both SMS and emails. 
Now I get nothing from Lyft except LyftPerks email.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

How did I do for my Lyft line after the new rates ? 

I thought I'd go on a limb to see just how much I'd get ripped off for a Lyft Line and this proves it. Waste of time and energy for 3 PAX. 

Oh and no tips either.


----------



## Ubersucksgas (May 31, 2016)

hangtyte said:


> How did I do for my Lyft line after the new rates ?
> 
> I thought I'd go on a limb to see just how much I'd get ripped off for a Lyft Line and this proves it. Waste of time and energy for 3 PAX.
> 
> Oh and no tips either.


well done, lol.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

Sure said:


> I do lines when I have to and I get a fair amount from tips from line passengers, 1-3 bucks makes it almost worth it. I know that sounds like a line (pun intended) but it's true.


OMG...we're in the same metro area and your LINE tips are decent? A full 90% of my LINE request are people from India..and they rarely tip anything at all. Nice, but real cheap-asses.

It could be because I'm in the NW Suburbs. Most out here just got off the flight and haven't had a chance to learn American customs yet. They really don't even know that LINE opens the possibility of picking up someone else in-route. It's simply the cheapest. (I've only had two LINE routes where I've had to pick up a #2 rider... in 297 rides.)


----------



## Sure (Apr 10, 2016)

Yeah, I got more tips from my Line passengers yesterday then I did my normal Lyfts. 12 vs. 7 and I only did 3 lines. 2 5.00 buck tips and 2.00 from them. Most of my Line passengers are great. Today I only did 3 rides, 1 line (not to the airport) and 2 regular rides to the airport and from the airport and the line that went 5 miles gave me a buck and the 2 airport's gave me nothing.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

hangtyte said:


> How did I do for my Lyft line after the new rates ?
> 
> I thought I'd go on a limb to see just how much I'd get ripped off for a Lyft Line and this proves it. Waste of time and energy for 3 PAX.
> 
> Oh and no tips either.


Thanks for that EDUCATIONAL screenshot, Hangtyte. So, for 44 minutes of your life and 10 miles of gas/wear on your car, that LINE generated $8.66 for you. That stinks. Just imagine how bad it is for the poor drivers who give Lyft a whopping 25% of their earnings/fares!


----------



## BostonBarry (Aug 31, 2015)

JimS said:


> Does Lyft pay LyftLine as one ride, or do they pay out a % of each link in the chain?


You are paid minutes and miles from the moment you arrive to first passenger until you dropoff yet last passenger. Some cities have a separate pay rate for driver and some it pays the same as regular Lyft. Don't believe the conspiracy theorists who say Lyft hides PT on Line rides or will not pay the miles and minutes according to the city's rate sheet. I spot check every ride according to my GPS and have been paid correctly every time. I've had PT paid at 150% for a 3 rider Line.


----------



## hangtyte (May 20, 2016)

AllenChicago said:


> Thanks for that EDUCATIONAL screenshot, Hangtyte. So, for 44 minutes of your life and 10 miles of gas/wear on your car, that LINE generated $8.66 for you. That stinks. Just imagine how bad it is for the poor drivers who give Lyft a whopping 25% of their earnings/fares!


I was gonna let the request expire... Except I already had 6 requests expire and I need to keep my acceptance rating at least 90%... So I guess I'll just accept whatever comes... Or come up with a BA excuse and have them cancel the ride


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

macchiato said:


> They don't time you out like Uber does. But who knows? The way Lyft has been copying Uber, maybe it's in the pipeline.


yeah lyft copies EVERYTHING Uber does, sad company, like Apple now, no innovation....


----------

